# Started trap-out yesterday here in FL



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's a more detailed video.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

I took a nest out of a tree on the 2d and started a trap out on Monday the 5th. I have a cut out from under a shed to do tomorrow.
First bragger doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

jredburn said:


> I took a nest out of a tree on the 2d and started a trap out on Monday the 5th. I have a cut out from under a shed to do tomorrow.
> First bragger doesn't stand a chance.


LOL, DARN !!!

I guess you have me beat !!!

Well, we have to compare whose is most successful.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Pat you said you put in a frame of eggs.... do you always put them in right away? Do they fail on you because the bees don't cover them soon enough?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> Pat you said you put in a frame of eggs.... do you always put them in right away? Do they fail on you because the bees don't cover them soon enough?


I just had a whole reply typed up and hit the wrong button and lost it.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Pat Beek... Nice video, just a question or two.

Why wouldn't you have just bent your comb funnel and placed it in a hole in your trap and make the bees go through the trap box to enter/exit the old colony? When the bees come out they can't get back to the old colony and will take up residence in your trap. As they enter/exit through the trap entrance they forget that they came from the old entrance.

Why not blacken out the funnel (use black Gorilla tape) so the bees are not trying to get back into the old colony through your screen cone. If they can see bees inside the cone, they spend a lot of time trying to get through the screen wire back into the colony.

If the trap is sealed to the cone, the introduction of brood will immediately draw out nurse bees, fanners, cleaners,(housekeepers) into your trap, to tend the brood, and clean the trap/comb, and sometimes draws out the queen, if she comes out to inspect the brood that is in the trap. 

Just a question. I know everyone has their favorite methods. I just don't see any advantage to just hoping the bees go into your trap, versus making them go through your trap. 

One additional consideration, When the old colony population has dwindled, at some point the queen will come out. If she comes out through your funnel and into your trap, she is much more likely to stay in the trap. If she exits with all the bees left in the original colony, she may go into your adjacent trap box, but, she may not. She may exit with the remaining bees, (much the sames as a swarm) and land somewhere nearby, then depart later, as a permanent new location has been selected.

Again, Nice video. Looking forward to getting to my home in Florida, (Moore Haven) the first of the month. Lakeland is not real far from me.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Cleo,

They went into my trap AND are building queen cells from the frame of eggs/larvae I brought at first !!

Cleo, I really need to study better all your methods, but check out the new vid from yesterday, the 17th:


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

PatBeek... Nice video, and, looks like you are well on your way to eliminating the colony in the house.

It is understandable that they would try to build queen cells. After all, your trap is queenless, and with any viable eggs they will attempt to make themselves a queen.

If you get another chance to trap some bees, try drilling a hole in the side of your trap box and insert your funnel into the trap. That way, when the queen does come out, (and at some point she will), she will be in your trap box. Using this cone funnel method of trapout, she may come out with the bees remaining in the house and form a swarm and bypass your box. After all, your box is a foreign box to her, and with a queen cell, (or an emerged queen) she may not want to invade your trap box, and instead, will leave the house with the remaining bees and land nearby. She may then go into your box, or, find another new home.

If you blacken out the funnel, the bees get over trying to get back into the house sooner.

Good Job.

cchoganjr


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

it may be pushing luck.
I'd replace the box do it again.
once home manipulate the queen cells as needed for other splits.


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

Is there chickens near ? or is that faint queen piping about 1.27 into video 2


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Lol, that WAS a chicken. 

Next time I do a trap-out, I'll try the Cleo method.

And as far as taking queen cells/hive, etc and replacing it, I live too far away to be doing all these manipulations like that, albeit tempting.

And Cleo, yes, I obviously was trying to get them to raise a queen with the supplies I gave them. The reason I sounded surprised in the video when I first spotted that bar with capped brood and queen cells was because I thought I originally had placed that bar in the first slot, not second. Plus, the sun was in my eyes a bit and standing on a ladder holding my dumb camera phone. I was going to edit that quote out but I ended up not editing anything out of those 4 or 5 videos I combined. I thought all the footage was just too good.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

PatBeek... I know about living too far away. I do very few trapouts any more. There are only 2 trees nearby, (one I pass each day, on the way to one of my bee yards). I will try to get 3 starts out of it this year.

When gas was $1.19 a gallon, it wasn't so bad. When it got to $4.00 a gallon I just about quit, due to the cost. Now at just over $2.00 per gallon it is better, but, making multiple trips does get costly. 

I have really enjoyed trapping over the years, but now I am willing to tell someone else and let them do it.

Again, Very nice video. 

cchoganjr


----------

